# Favorite brand of knife



## ppko (Nov 16, 2004)

What would be the brand of choice of knife that you would use in a combat situation.  Mine would be SOG, too many brands to do a survey.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Nov 16, 2004)

Emmerson, Benchmade and Spyderco


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 16, 2004)

Emerson and Cold Steel.


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 16, 2004)

the one that is handy.....


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 16, 2004)

Spyderco.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 16, 2004)

Depends on the "combat situation."  Out in the woods I'd have my bolo (no brand) or valiant golok, which  I wouldn't have in the street.  If I already know I'm going to be in a combat situation I'm not going to rely on a small folder but would rather have a "combat" type knife like a Gryphon terzuala or even a Gerber Applegate or Mark II or a good old K-bar.  On the street I'll have an Emerson or Benchmade.

If I knew i was going to be in a "combat situation" the knife would be a backup to a gun in all the the above.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 16, 2004)

kershaw, spyderco, benchmade for everyday
kabar, cold steel for woodscraft


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 16, 2004)

Strider.  



Regards,


Steve


----------



## K Williams (Nov 20, 2004)

Folders: Benchmade or Spyderco


----------



## ppko (Nov 20, 2004)

I really am enjoying all of the feedback would love to hear more.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 21, 2004)

Depends on what you mean by "combat."

The circumstance would dictate which knife or brand I'd prefer...

Paul Janulis


----------



## ppko (Nov 21, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Depends on what you mean by "combat."
> 
> The circumstance would dictate which knife or brand I'd prefer...
> 
> Paul Janulis


Give me your different versions of cambat and the knife that you would use


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 21, 2004)

From your thread in the knife forum   



> O.K...
> 
> Street: My EDC, which is the spyderco persian (folder).
> 
> ...



Word up...

Paul Janulis


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 22, 2004)

O.K...thought about Combat as in 'war' more...

I'd have to say I'd have to say Bagwell bowie for that too, except the plainsman for the field; I'd bring the fortress or midnight to the duel... :duel: 

Oh...and you guys are throwing out brand names and that's cool and all...but what model, dudes?  :ultracool


----------



## OULobo (Nov 22, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Oh...and you guys are throwing out brand names and that's cool and all...but what model, dudes?  :ultracool



Kershaw Leek; Spyderco Gunting, Civilian; Benchmade just about anything.

Cold Steel Kuks; Kabar standard rubber grip, semi-serraded black painted blade.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> the one that is handy.....




I agree with this statement.

Although, what I carry, when I carry is the Emerson CQC7-BW. The other companies mentioned make good blades as well yet, I found that this particular blade has a handle that my hand fits on and I can actually use if needed. I also carry the Emerson CQC7 - Trainer. 

As to combat, meaning I am goind to be fighting sword and dagger against someone else with other sharp weapons, I like my 15 3/4 " dagger with a 10 1/2 " full tang blade made by Koeger knives. I would use this in the off hand. And yes I do train with it and my other live blades. It teaches edge awareness and understanding and recovery time and techniques of the larger blades.

 :asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Dec 9, 2004)

I prefer Benchmade for everyday carry. As for what model, it depends on the state I'm in. I feel that it is important to try and stay legal.

Kansas allows a 4-inch blade. So one can go with the Benchmade MC Henry & Williams Model 710 with M2 Steel BT2 Coated ComboEdge Blade.

Colorado allows a 3 1/2-inch blade. A Benchmade Griptillian with BT2 Coated ComboEdge Blade fits their legal requirements.

Now for states that require less than 3 1/2, I'll just carry a claw hammer...


----------

